# Ant Consolen Output in Datei schreiben



## delphiking1980 (8. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Beispiel für eine Ant BUIL.XML Datei

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<project name="MyTest" basedir=".">
	<target name="Print_HelloWorld">
		<echo>Hello World</echo>
	</target>
</project>
[/XML]


nun zu meiner Frage da wie bekomme ich den dargestellten Output in eine Datei ?

In Java gibt es ja dafür Log4J und dann den FileAppender nur wie bekomme ich das in dem Antscript hin ?


Mfg

Delphiking1980


----------



## Peter W. Marth (8. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

wenn das Ant-Script von der Console aufgerufen wird, kann das einfach mit ">" in eine Datei umgelenkt werden.


```
ant -f BUILD.XML > meineLogdatei.txt
```


----------



## Gast2 (8. Mrz 2012)

Peter W. Marth hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn das Ant-Script von der Console aufgerufen wird, kann das einfach mit ">" in eine Datei umgelenkt werden.
> 
> ...



Aber nur unter UNIXoiden Systemen.


----------



## delphiking1980 (8. Mrz 2012)

Sorry mein Fehler :

Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich in Eclipse bin ;(


----------



## Peter W. Marth (8. Mrz 2012)

> Aber nur unter UNIXoiden Systemen.



Nein, auch unter Windowsoiden Systemen.


----------



## Peter W. Marth (8. Mrz 2012)

delphiking1980 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry mein Fehler :
> 
> Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich in Eclipse bin ;(




Aus Eclipse öffnet sich mit

Run As -> Ant Build...

der Launch-Configuration-Dialog. Dort kann auf der Reiterkarte "Common" unter "Standard Input and Output" die Ausgabe in eine Datei gelenkt werden.


----------

